# Add a setting to assign custom functions to TIVO+DIGIT combos



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Add a setting to assign the various TIVO+DIGIT functions to a menu item of the user's choosing, with the current ones as default. 

I thought of this while navigating to the new Netflix Watch Instantly option, which currently takes eight remote button presses ("TIVO, DOWN, DOWN, DOWN, SELECT, DOWN, RIGHT, SELECT"). It'd be so nice if I could do this with a TIVO+DIGIT combo (ever so much nicer than having a TIVO+DIGIT combo for running the start-up animation ). Since the "Video on Demand" menu appears to itself be an HME app, maybe this couldn't provide direct access to the Netflix WI menu, but it could cut down the button presses to "TIVO, DIGIT, DOWN, RIGHT, SELECT". Access to other functions in the actual TiVo GUI which I use more commonly than "Browse By Channel", "Browse By Time", "Set Manual Recording", "TiVo Suggestions" and "Showcases" (only one of which I ever--rarely--use) could be greatly speeded up.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

They have been on the remote originally.

Tivo twice: Now Playing
Tivo + 1: Season pass manager
Tivo + 2: To do list
Tivo + 3: Wishlist
Tivo + 4: Search by title
Tivo + 5: Search by channel
Tivo + 6: Search by time
Tivo + 7: Manual recording
Tivo + 8: Suggestions
Tivo + 9: Showcases
Tivo + 0: Tivo intro video

Specific key assignments are not available.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> Specific key assignments are not available.


Uh...yes? I know that, which is why I'm asking them to add the capability .


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I was about to make this suggestion again. I've recently switched from the original Series3 to a Premiere and I notice that there are no actions assigned to TiVo+6, TiVo+7, TiVo+8 or TiVo+9. It'd really be nice to be able to assign those to app activations, like "Start Netflix", "Start Hulu Plus", etc.


----------

